# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  vendo condimentos y especias deshidratados,  productos de calidad.

## Agribusiness

Venta al por mayor y menor , contamos con cantidad y calidad en nuestros productos.
Tenemos orégano entero y molido, palillo, páprika, aji panca, aji mirasol, comino, ajos, pimienta (blanca y negra),etc.
También contamos con canela,clavo de olor.  Atte.
Ing. Angelo Figueroa 
cell:      991394185
e-mail:  agri_business_gg@hotmail.com 
LIMA-LIMATemas similares: Vendo Productos deshidratados Vendo aguaje de calidad Vendo productos deshidratados Vendo linea completa para procesar deshidratados Vendo o transpaso planta alimentos deshidratados

----------


## lynperu

Buenas noches Ing. le saluda Melissa Paredes de la empresa LYN Peru SAC y estamos interesados en sus productos tales como canela,clavo de olor y orégano,agradeceré se sirva responder mi email a la brevedad -
Saludos Cordiales
Ing.Melissa Paredes
LYN PERU SAC
Móvil:949571676

----------


## limp21

sigue funcionando?

----------

